# tumor in abdomen



## Sharon1206 (Sep 30, 2013)

My male neutered 11 year old chihuahua has a tumor in his abdomen his vet says he needs surgery but not sure he could remove all the tumor nor if bigboy could live through surgery. The vet has not done any blood work didn't check his urine or any other organs. Told me take him home think about it, well I still don't know if the tumor is on his spleen or anything at all about it. I took him for second opinion and that vet didn't even examine him just said he don't recommend surgery take him home let him enjoy what time he has left. I'm going to another vet hopefully that will at least tell me what I'm dealing with and how to do everything I can to make him comfortable and what I need to do for him. He means the world to me and if anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sorry you and your Chi are facing this horrible situation. My only advice would be is that you need a LOT more information than you've got at the moment before you can even think about making a decision, I would ask your Vet to run some more tests and to explain to you clearly the nature of the tumour, exactly where it is, prognosis, have they done this surgery before ? You need to know all this.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry you are having to face this difficult situation...you might want to think about taking him to University of Georgia College of Veterinary Medicine in Athens Georgia...they will have the best equipment and doctors to help decide whats best for your little fellow...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with the others. You need a lot more info before making a decision. I will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sharon1206 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I have been on the computer and phone constantly trying to search for help and advice. I have ask my vet why he hasn't done blood work or anything but he seems to just want to do surgery even though he doesn't think he will survive the surgery. I am taking him to another vet Monday so maybe I will get more answers. This is killing me I want so much to do all I can for him and make the right decisions. Thanks again to everyone. He had blood work done in march and everything was good So I don't know if that's why he isn't doing more or what but I feel I need to take him to a specialist. My vet I don't think is really all that experien ced in that kind of surgery.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This vet hasn't done any bloodwork? Did he do an ultrasound? I definitely think you need more information to make an informed decision. The fact that he is pressuring you to do surgery makes me hesitant as well. A second opinion is a very good idea. I would recommend a vet school. UF is one of the best vet schools in the country, and it's about 6 hours from you. May be worth it to have the best of the best for such a high risk procedure.


----------



## Sharon1206 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I will definitely check into it. Yes he done an ultrasound but didn't tell me what kind of tumor he thought it was or anything except needed surgery but didn't know if he could remove all of it or bigboy would survive the surgery. Of course I just fell apart and he said I'm sorry go home think about it let me know. Well to me I wasn't having much to think about not knowing anything, it sounded to me Like bigboy don't have a chance either way so I'm definitely trying to find a vet that can help him and tell me what I'm dealing with. I did take him to 2nd vet and was told take him home let him enjoy what time he has left. He didn't even examine bigboy I just told him about tumor and he said internal tumors are usually always malignant so no surgery recommend. I cant help but to feel that there is hope and bigboy is so special to me, I can't imagine not having him. He still eats, drinks, and full of life, so I'm praying I find help soon. Will definitely check on UF and thanks again.


----------

